# Valuations For Insurance



## Chris620 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, just signed upto this recently. Hve been unable to find anything about the wrist watch i have recently been left by my gran. The wrist watch has a silver wrist band, it reads Bular or Bulovar on the face but is slightly faded, in side it states 17 jewels and has a mixture of what i think is emeralds and rubies, all different colours, I also have a pocket watch from my grandad, this has 17 rubies but it looks like its written in russian or polish as it reads on the inside but all gems are the same colour. Can anyone help identify the watches and or what i should be looking for, in order to value them for sale or insurance purposes.

Kind regards

Chris


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello Chris, welcome to :rltb:

No one on this forum is a professional appraiser or valuer, and so it's forum policy not to try to give valuations for insurance or other purposes. We can and do say that any watch is worth whatever some one will pay for it. Condition is paramount, a watch that is in an "as new" condition, unmarked and in it's original box and with original paperwork (receipt, Guarantee Card, service info etc) will alwyas be worth more than the same watch that has wear and tear and has lain untouched at the back of a drawer for some years.

You may be able to get a "ballpark" value by looking at completed auctions on e-bay or similar auction sites for the same or very similar watches to your own, but this is unlikely to be acceptable to an Insurance Company for valuation purposes. If you think a watch is likely to be worth separate insurance (not included in your house policy), you would need to get a Professional valuation from a reputable Watchmaker or Jeweller, and there will be a charge for such a service.

Having said all of that, post a picture, front back and if possible, the innards of your watch(es) and someone may come along to offer an opinion as to age, condition and ballpark value you may be able to obtain via the e-bay site.

HTH a bit


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Maent to add, The name is likely to be "Bulova" and you could Google on that for information

Mel


----------



## meagain (Jan 9, 2011)

would need to see pictures


----------

